# Pirate themed Food



## chef david

I am looking for recipes that fit a pirates theme. it is for a big party and i would like some new and creative ideas. thanx the management


----------



## shel

Google is your friend:

http://www.menvafan.net/pirat/food.html
Recipes - Pirate Food
Pirate Theme Birthday Party Games, Food
Pirate_Food

Shel


----------



## shroomgirl

try submitting this in the pro catering thread you may have more luck.


----------



## cookie jim

Chef David; I just looked at Shels sites and there are great recipies with the name Pirate food. Nice going Shel. I suggest that Pirates had salted fish, lemons/limes and coconuts so one idea that came to mind is fish broiled on a plank with a cold slice of lemon or lime butter log, add parlsey to the log mix and placed on top of the fish for presentation at serving time Another would be carribean coconut shrimp. I used packaged pancake mix. dippiing butterflied shrimp in a light pancake mix batter shaking off excess, place shrimp on a pan with coconut and put coconut on the top and pat down gently. stack in layers on wax paper or parchment. Melt butter in a large pan or rondo,addiing curry,cook curry till fragerant, Saute shrimp golden brown turning only once. tongs or a thin fish spatula are best to handle shrimp. plate 3 pieces per small plate and serve a mixture 50% orange marmalade and 50% horseraddish in the center of the plate. add a quarter slice orange in the center of sauce mixture. Have a great event...cook cookiin...cooke


----------



## shel

Put a patch over the fish eye .... Har!

Shel


----------



## cat man

Go to Ted Readers website and check out some of his recipes.
Welcome to TedReader.com

He is the master of plank cooking styles....and if the word PLANK is not syonymous with Pirates, I don't know what is.

You could play with menu wording all day long with this one

Cat Man


----------



## kuan

Perhaps you could serve crabbie patties a la Spongebob. 

Seriously I think nautical themed is fine, with a few pirate innuendos thrown in for good measure.


----------



## mattfin

If you don't serve a salad made from ARRRRRRRugula, you are totally missing the boat.

Wow, two puns for the price of one. 

Yes, even I am ashamed of that.


----------



## devilnuts

Pirates, like all mariners of the time would pick up food wherever they stopped. Lots of local fruits and veggies, Coffee, fish and wheat were all common. 

Salted pork was also a favorite of the time. 

Rum was added to the water supply oftentimes, as it was believed at the time to fight off scurvy and keep the crew healthy. Port wine is a must!


----------



## osirus

sounds to me like a oportunity for a clam bake a melange of seafood steamed together, the east coast luau, your definately gonna have to have some grog you know the liquor drink fortified with citrus to prevent Scurvvey.


----------

